#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Mooie link?

## Baszza91

Hallo,

Hoe maakt men zo'n mooi link waar staat van ''klik hier'' en gaat naar de site van J & H licht en geluid een bepaald product terwijl het een hele lange link is.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## soundcheckfrits

je selecteerd een bepaalde tekst (in jouw geval '' klik hier'')
je drukt dan op dit knopje             dan knun je de link toevoegen.


volgens mij is dit ookwel te vinden in de faq, oid          maargoed    hierboven staat in het kort bescheven hoe het moet.


dusss  ,  axa slotenfabriek mag weer een slot leveren aan j&h fora

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Oké bedankt. 

Greetzz en cheerss

Slotje

----------

